
O'reilly book cover generator - tawalata
https://dev.to/rly
======
tbirrell
I got one!

[http://i.imgur.com/6N5hNrR.png](http://i.imgur.com/6N5hNrR.png)

Inspired by:
[https://twitter.com/daisyowl/status/841802094361235456?lang=...](https://twitter.com/daisyowl/status/841802094361235456?lang=en)

------
pkfrank
Here is the full list of @ThePracticalDev's ORLY covers:
[https://github.com/thepracticaldev/orly-full-
res](https://github.com/thepracticaldev/orly-full-res)

~~~
kronos29296
This one is ironic. [https://github.com/thepracticaldev/orly-full-
res/blob/master...](https://github.com/thepracticaldev/orly-full-
res/blob/master/featurecreep.gif)

------
projectramo
The parody is amusing, but I think a good "Guide Text" really adds the
finishing touch.

For instance:

\- Developer's guide to pretending to work.

Okay, might be kind of amusing.

Now try:

\- Developer's guide to pretending to work: a definitive guide

And it is much better.

In fact, the joke could be in the guide text:

\- Developer's guide to pretending to work: [TBD]

------
spenuke
I was, um, inspired to make this one:
[https://imgur.com/a/cKC4f](https://imgur.com/a/cKC4f)

------
mh-
I wouldn't mind seeing some like this circulating given their recent
decisions: [https://i.imgur.com/4QZNNM3.png](https://i.imgur.com/4QZNNM3.png)

~~~
adfm
Reminds me of this title...

[https://orly-
appstore.herokuapp.com/generate?title=Throwing%...](https://orly-
appstore.herokuapp.com/generate?title=Throwing%20Shade&top_text=Check%20yourself%20before%20you%20wreck%20yourself.%20&author=Robert%20Paulson&image_code=20&theme=9&guide_text=The%20Definitive%20Guide&guide_text_placement=bottom_right)

------
type0
They should publish this one -
[http://i.imgur.com/QggKfRp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QggKfRp.jpg)

then there's a bunch of good ones here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/orlybooks/](https://www.reddit.com/r/orlybooks/)

------
0x445442
OK, I'll play. [https://imgur.com/a/V0dMl](https://imgur.com/a/V0dMl)

~~~
neurotech1
I'd buy a book written by Mike Judge. Writer/producer of Office Space &
Silicon Valley.

He's said in interviews that sometimes things are way more unbelievably crazy
in real life Silicon Valley than any writer could come up with.

------
kelvin0
I might make T-shirts out of some of my generated book covers. Coffee mugs
anyone? This is great!

------
voidz
Awh, it doesn't do Japanese kana. I wanted to make a "Learning Japanese - for
those who don't wanna", with

「ウンーリダバア！」

i.e. "unreadable" at the top.

------
codazoda
I'm disappointed that I didn't specify any guide text, hoping it would
default, but I think the image it picked for my image is pretty great given my
Top Text.

[http://i.imgur.com/sUMD51Y.png](http://i.imgur.com/sUMD51Y.png)

------
bluehazed
Wonderful, I had been making O'Reilly joke covers by hand, and it's quite
tedious

------
laacz
As with many other services, this one doesn't like non latin characters:
[https://goo.gl/photos/QFE2ipg2cCgWJUFm8](https://goo.gl/photos/QFE2ipg2cCgWJUFm8)

------
willyyr
This is great. Thanks for creating it. I'm trying to think of a better way to
pick the animals and colors (color picker?) to make it a bit more convenient,
but that's just a small detail.

------
sparkzilla
Tweeting with Confidence, authored by a certain D. Trump.
[http://imgur.com/a/exBrf](http://imgur.com/a/exBrf)

~~~
w8rbt
We need an image of a wrestler:
[https://imgur.com/a/taXHI](https://imgur.com/a/taXHI)

